# FEXCO Horizon card



## tiel (Apr 17, 2013)

We're taking a coach tour of Scotland and Ireland in May.  As part of our documents package, we received a FEXCO Horizon card.  As we understand it, it can be used in Ireland to facilitate refunding of VAT charges on purchases there.  

Prior to using the card, they recommend you register the card online.  
We have read the privacy policies, and they seem acceptable (no selling or sharing of personal info), but we are always suspicious...we get enough spam as it is. 

Just wondering if anyone has used this card, if it was worth it, and if you got any spam or other communications you did not want as a result of registering/using this card.  Any info will be appreciated!


----------

